# Riccia pearling w/o CO2~ :)



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Got some nice riccia from Stone last week, while I was still looking for some slates to anchor them down, I'm currently just putting them in a plastic pan of shallow water.

I move those riccia to get some late afternoon sunshine those days, and what da ya know, they started to pearl today~! 
I have to say, even tho they are under shallow water, but they sure look very pretty~!

Another thing is, it seems like riccia is shooting out some sort of threads...
Does it mean they are growing?


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

once riccia pearls. it should start to grow... its kinda hard to notice it floating... but once you got it tied down... the growth is pretty easy to measure...  glad you liked the riccia buddy.. just make sure it gets a good amount of light and you are all good to go. 

cheers.


----------

